# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ريال مدريد يحكم قبضته على قمة الدوري فوزلا طعم له لبرشلونة وخسارته فالنسيا من إشبيلية

## loveme1407

أنجز ريال مدريد المطلوب منه وحسم موقعته مع ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف, في حين تخطى برشلونة ضيفه ألميريا بفوز هزيل 2-صفر, ولقي فياريال خسارة قاسية بنتيجة 1-4 أمام مضيفه ريال سرقسطه, في حين دفع فالنسيا ثمن صحوة إشبيليه فخسر امامه بثلاثية وذلك في إطار المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم موسم 2007-2008. 
وفي بقية مباريات المرحلة التي جرت الأحد فاز أتلتيكو مدريد على مضيفه ليفانتي 1-0 وريال مورسيا على ريكرياتيفو هويلفا بنفس النتيجة وراسينغ سانتاندير على خيتافي 2-0, في حين تعادل أوساسونا مع بلد الوليد 2-2 . 
ريال يتأخر ويعود
انطلاقاً من مقولة "أن تأتي متأخراً خير من أن لا تأتي أبداً", عالج ريال مدريد المباراة مع ضيفه ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا, فبعد بداية بطيئة تأخر في خلالها بهدف, استفاق رجال شوستر, كما في لقائهم في دوري الأبطال يوم الأربعاء أمام أولمبياكوس بيرايوس اليوناني, وقدموا أداء جيداً, أثمر تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف منحت حامل اللقب النقاط الثلاث وقوة القبض على الصدارة. 
لكن رغم الفوز والاستفاقة المدريدية بقي أداء فريق العاصمة بعيداً عن المتعة, وهو الأمر الذي لم يصل إليه بعد هذا الموسم بعد تسع مراحل على انطلاقه, علماً أن إحدى أهداف استقدام الألماني برند شوستر كانت إضافة اللماعية على أداء الفريق والطابع الهجومي.  
وبالعودة إلى أجواء اللقاء فقد سجل ريال مدريد مرة أخرى انطلاقة بطيئة حين تمكن ضيوفه من تسجيل هدف السبق في الدقيقة الثانية فقط عبر الشاب خيسكو خيمينز الذي هزم الحارس المدريدي إيكر كاسياس بتصويبه غير قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء. 
وجاء رد ريال مدريد بعد ست دقائق على هدف ديبورتيفو حين منح الحكم المهاجم الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي ضربة جزاء إثر عرقلة من أندريس غاياردو, ترجمها رود بنجاح مانحاً فريقه التعادل, ومدوناً في سجله الإصابة الثالثة هذا الموسم. 
ورغم عودة ريال إلى أجواء اللقاء أمام جماهيره, إلا أن لاعبي ديبورتيفو لم يهابوا الأمر فشنوا الهجمات المتتالية على مرمى منافسهم بغية تسجيل إصابة ثانية, وكان الأمر قريباً لولا بعض الرعونة وسوء الحظ للاعبين خوان رودريغيز وغاياردو وخصوصاً في الشوط الثاني. 
وظلت المباراة بين كر وفر وأعصاب مشدودة من الفولاذي الألماني شوستر-فريال ليس بخيتافي- حتى أتى الفرج في الدقيقة 78 عن طريق آخر الحرّاس القدماء, المخضرم راوول غونزاليس الذي لم يشخ إلا بعين أراغونيس, فوقع الدولي السابق هدف التقدم لفريقه إثر تصويبة يسارية متقنة. 
طغت العصبية على لاعبي ديبورتيفو بعدما وجدوا أن ما بنوه طوال ساعة وعشر دقائق انهار في لحظة, فطرد جراء الانفعال الزائد المخضرم سيرجيو غونزاليز إثر نيله الأصفر الثاني, نتيجة انزلاق قاس بالقدمين, فبات تفوق ريال, "تفوقان" نتيجة وعدداً. 
وقبل أن تلفظ المباراة أنفاسها الأخيرة, استغل الماكر البرازيلي روبينيو تحولات آخر عشر دقائق, وسجل هدفاً أقل ما يقال في فيه, رائع, إذ تلقى تمريرة من رود ثم قام بمعزوفة خاصة "سولو" إذا صح التعبير, ضحك فيها على ثلاثة لاعبين من القمصان الزرقاء والبيضاء وأودع الكرة في الشباك الخالية, وتابع محتفلاً كالأطفال على طريقته الخاصة, بباكورة أهدافه في الـ "ليغا" هذا الموسم. 


فوز لا طعم له لبرشلونة

وعلى ملعب كامب نو قفز برشلونة إلى المركز الثاني بتغلبه على ضيفه الميريا الصاعد حديثاً إلى دوري الأضواء بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما الدوليان الفرنسي تييري هنري في الدقيقة 37 والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 80. 
ورفع هنري رصيده إلى 4 أهداف في الدوري، فيما عزز ميسي موقعه في صدارة لائحة الهدافين برصيد 7 أهداف. 
ورغم النتيجة إلا أن برشلونة قدّم أداءً هزيلاً جداً وغير مقنعاً حتى أن إصابتيه في محل شك, الأولى نتيجة وجود تسلل, والثانية نتيجة عدم صحة ركلة الجزاء التي نالها دوس سانتوس, إذ أثبتت الإعادة عدم وجود عرقلة. 
وتجمد رصيد فالنسيا عند ثماني عشرة نقطة بعدما لقي خسارة قوية أمام إشبيليه المتجدد بمدربه الجديد, والذي صالح جماهيره بهذا الانتصار العريض بعد سلسلة من الخيبات المفاجئة هذا الموسم أوصلته إلى المركز الثالث عشر. 
اففتح المالي فريديريك كانوتيه التسجيل في الدقيقة العاشرة, وأضاف بولسن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 74, وختم البرازيلي لويس فابيانو المهرجان في الدقيقة 86. 
وصعد اتلتيكو مدريد إلى المركز الخامس بفوزه الثمين على مضيفه ليفانتي بهدف وحيد سجله الدولي الاوروغوياني دييغو فورلان في الدقيقة 27. 
وفاز راسينغ سانتاندير على خيتافي بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما رودريغيز اوسكار سيرانو في الدقيقة 39وخوردي لوبيز في الدقيقة 74, ومورسيا على ريكرياتيفو هويلفا بهدف وحيد سجله الاوروغوياني ماريو روجيرو في الدقيقة 47. 
وتعادل اوساسونا مع بلد الوليد بهدفين للبرازيلي ادواردو غوميز دادي في الدقيقتين 72 و78 مقابل هدفين لروبريس الفارو روبيو في الدقيقة 36 وجوناثان سيسما غونزاليز في الدقيقة 51.

----------

